# Atlanta Zombie Apocalypse



## ElPitchfork (Oct 2, 2005)

*AZA Shooting Gallery*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmJIPPLHXho


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

I can't wait to go to this, probably next week sometime. It's getting so much buzz from people, and I know a few people that have gone and have absolutely loved it.


----------



## ElPitchfork (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

I'll be there Wednesday.


----------

